# Electrical Diagrams



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone ever had a set of electrical drawings for their Autosleeper? We have a Marquis County Hampshire and can't figure out the wiring, unfortunately there is a minor problem with the charging circuit and a drawing would help. :?


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

There is a rudimentary wiring diagram in our AS Symbol user manual. Not detailed but gives a general idea.

Peter


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

peej said:


> There is a rudimentary wiring diagram in our AS Symbol user manual. Not detailed but gives a general idea.
> 
> Peter


That's the trouble Peter it is rudimentary and unfortunately I need an in depth, as fitted diagram.


----------

